# Fiorentina - Inter. 5 febbraio ore 20,45. Tv e Streaming



## Tifo'o (4 Febbraio 2021)

L'Inter torna già in campo domani dopo la partita di martedì contro la Juve. Al Franchi per superare il Milan in classifica, la partita su Sky alle ore 20.45


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna già in campo domani dopo la partita di martedì contro la Juve. Al Franchi per superare il Milan in classifica, la partita su Sky alle ore 20.45



figuriamoci se la Firoellina ci fa un favore


----------



## kipstar (4 Febbraio 2021)

vittoria facile facile.....


----------



## Baba (4 Febbraio 2021)

Forza Viola strappa almeno un pareggio


----------



## Solo (4 Febbraio 2021)

La Florentia negli ultimi anni ha spesso dato fastidio all'Inter. Però in settimana grazie alle squalifiche Lukaku e Hakimi hanno riposato, quindi mi sa che non c'è scampo...


----------



## Roten1896 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Trampolino di lancio per la fuga nerazzurra
Questi si sono già fatti stuprare a San Siro dove han dominato 75' figuriamoci adesso che sono pure in emergenza


----------



## Andreas89 (4 Febbraio 2021)

Finisce X. Segnatevelo.


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2021)

Buongiorno a tutti. Forza Viola!!!


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna già in campo domani dopo la partita di martedì contro la Juve. Al Franchi per superare il Milan in classifica, la partita su Sky alle ore 20.45



Curioso di vedere la formazione dell'inter e la tenuta mentale e fisica dei nerazzurri.
Inter che viene dalla brutta sconfitta in casa subita dalla juve, con in testa la gara di ritorno e tutto dopo meno di 72 ore.

Uscire dalla coppa italia vorrebbe dire per i nerazzurri perdere il secondo obiettivo stagionale già ai primi di febbraio.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (5 Febbraio 2021)

io spero in qualche papera di Handanovic, oramai una certezza


----------



## Pit96 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Se vincono questa non li stacchiamo più. Speriamo almeno in un pareggio


----------



## Tifoso Di Tastiera (5 Febbraio 2021)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> L'Inter torna già in campo domani dopo la partita di martedì contro la Juve. Al Franchi per superare il Milan in classifica, la partita su Sky alle ore 20.45



La mancanza di Milenkovic in difesa si fara sentire, sopratutto contro Makaku.


----------



## sion (5 Febbraio 2021)

ma come dovrebbero perdere punti oggi?

prandelli + assenze pesanti la fiorentina fa zero punti in automatico


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Io l'ho visto, stasera non vincono.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Vince facile l'inter, per me dopo 20 minuti sarà già 3-0. La fiorentina mi avrebbe dato qualche speranza con la squadra al completo, ma cosi è impossibile.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2021)

in Prandelli we trust !


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ma figuratevi, alla Fiorentina manca mezza squadra


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2021)

*Ufficiali

FIORENTINA (3-5-2): Dragowski; Martinez Quarta, Pezzella, Igor; Venuti, Amrabat, Borja Valero, Bonaventura, Biraghi; Eysseric, Vlahovic

INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; SAnchez, Lukaku*


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> FIORENTINA (3-5-2): Dragowski; Martinez Quarta, Pezzella, Igor; Venuti, Amrabat, Borja Valero, Bonaventura, Biraghi; Eysseric, Vlahovic
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; SAnchez, Lukaku*



Che scandalo la Florentia.

Se finisce con 4 gol di scarto sarà un successo.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

Che scandalo la Florentia Viola, veramente una squadra pessima. Schierare Esseryc con Callejon e Kouamè in panchina è un insulto al calcio.
Poi Ribery... 7 gg di tempo per prepararsi e nulla.... non gioca... mah

Mi fa pena questa squadra, dissi lo stesso anche prima della loro vittoria a Torino. Spero porti bene.

Nel frattempo ho giocato risultato esatto 0-2 Inter.

Ad Udine ho sbagliato, spero di sbagliarmi ancora..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> FIORENTINA (3-5-2): Dragowski; Martinez Quarta, Pezzella, Igor; Venuti, Amrabat, Borja Valero, Bonaventura, Biraghi; Eysseric, Vlahovic
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; SAnchez, Lukaku*



Che squadra di emme che ha costruito mister okkkkei.
Borja , bonaventura e amrabat assieme???
Nel subbuteo c'è più dinamismo senza palla.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Lubamba scoppia di salute.
Il bravo ragazzo. -cit-

L'amico delle bambole sgonfiabili.


----------



## vannu994 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma figuratevi, alla Fiorentina manca mezza squadra



Mettici anche che Prandelli è praticamente l’allenatore più scarso della serie A (giusto perché non c’è ancora Zenga), ho messo 50€ sul 2 fisso


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> FIORENTINA (3-5-2): Dragowski; Martinez Quarta, Pezzella, Igor; Venuti, Amrabat, Borja Valero, Bonaventura, Biraghi; Eysseric, Vlahovic
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; SAnchez, Lukaku*



.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Ufficiali
> 
> FIORENTINA (3-5-2): Dragowski; Martinez Quarta, Pezzella, Igor; Venuti, Amrabat, Borja Valero, Bonaventura, Biraghi; Eysseric, Vlahovic
> 
> INTER (3-5-2): Handanovic; Skriniar, De Vrij, Bastoni; Hakimi, Barella, Brozovic, Vidal, Perisic; SAnchez, Lukaku*



Cioè fa giocare eysseric seconda punta quando ha a disposizione callejon kouame e kokorin.. senza parole


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Mettici anche che Prandelli è praticamente l’allenatore più scarso della serie A (giusto perché non c’è ancora Zenga), ho messo 50€ sul 2 fisso



E' dato a poco il 2, io ho giocato risultato esatto 0-2 a 8.25.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Cioè fa giocare eysseric seconda punta quando ha a disposizione callejon kouame e kokorin.. senza parole



Assurdo, già scritto prima nel post.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ciao core sarà un massacro


----------



## Tifo'o (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora in giro sto Malaventura e pensare che molti si strappavano le mutande per il non rinnovo


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Dragowski che parata! 
Comunque è finita dai


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ancora in giro con nonno Valero, sono messi male a Firenze


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Che lentezza sti viola ahahahaab


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto fa schifo sta fiorentina mamma mia, non tengono un pallone.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2021)

Non ricordo nella storia una volta che i viola ci abbiano fatto un favore nelle sfide incrociate.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ricordo nella storia una volta che i viola ci abbiano fatto un favore nelle sfide incrociate.



Come no?
Io ne ricordo una molto bene.
La penultima giornata del 98/99.


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non ricordo nella storia una volta che i viola ci abbiano fatto un favore nelle sfide incrociate.



Anzi hanno rotto il sedere a noi, ho ancora negli occhi l' euro-gol di quel cesso di Amauri a San Siro nel 2012


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

L’Inda ha già vinto, complimenti.


----------



## bmb (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ecco il gol dello scudetto.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2021)

ma chi sperava un turno difficile per l'inter ha letto le formazioni? sarà un bagno di sangue


----------



## LukeLike (5 Febbraio 2021)

Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che Venuti, Biraghi, Amrabatcicicocò, Esseryno e Igor fermano la corazzata Inda.


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

LukeLike ha scritto:


> Non ci credo neanche se lo vedo che Venuti, Biraghi, Amrabatcicicocò, Esseryno e Igor fermano la corazzata Inda.



Se poi si mettono a fare il Barcellona in difesa


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Imbarazzanti.. 541 catenaccio ed il povero vlahovic solo contro 3 centrali avversari


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pezzella è proprio immondo eh..


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ma sto bidone di amrabat?


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2021)

'Sto maledetto Barella...


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2021)

figuratevi, gli inutili viola


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Gran gol nulla da dire. 
Centrocampo troppo superiore alla concorrenza.


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Strafinita


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

Gol della premiata ditta nani, fine.


----------



## bmb (5 Febbraio 2021)

Sto sedia a rotelle a Cagliari era solo un fabbro adesso è diventato un fenomeno con tutti e due i piedi.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Come ho scritto nel pre-gara : il centrocampo della Fiorentina non è presentabile. 
Jack ,amrabat e borja assieme non ci possono giocare. 
Pessimo.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Vabbe che dire.. barella è un fenomeno. beati loro che hanno sempre tutti i titolari a disposizione


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Sto sedia a rotelle a Cagliari era solo un fabbro adesso è diventato un fenomeno con tutti e due i piedi.


Sono stati talmente lenti i viola a chiudere che barella poteva tirare altre 10 volte e fare altri 10 gol


----------



## Kayl (5 Febbraio 2021)

Prandelli è l'unico allenatore peggiore di Giampaolo, la fiorentina ha mezza rosa fuori, per battere l'inter non sarebbe stato sufficiente far ubriacare e fumare erba a tutta la squadra, allo staff e a Conte per 12 ore di fila. Se davvero qualcuno credeva potessero strappare anche solo un punto, condoglianze per le sue competenze calcistiche.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pit96 ha scritto:


> Se vincono questa non li stacchiamo più. Speriamo almeno in un pareggio



E' solo questione di tempo prima che ci passino, inutile stare lì a raccontarci storie. Hanno un impegno a settimana e soprattutto sono fatti di ferro. Il Nano ed il Macaco non saltano una partita nemmeno se gli sparano la mattina e giocano la sera.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Febbraio 2021)

resto della mia idea che sia meglio giocare tra le prime invece che tra le ultime


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Il culo del Milan. -cit-


----------



## iceman. (5 Febbraio 2021)

Ahahahah che culo


----------



## Solo (5 Febbraio 2021)

Kulovic....


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Eccolo Handanovic che con i gobbi si scansa


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Lukaku non salta una partita da quando il portiere sul retropassaggio poteva prendere palla con le mani.


----------



## __king george__ (5 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' solo questione di tempo prima che ci passino, inutile stare lì a raccontarci storie. Hanno un impegno a settimana e soprattutto sono fatti di ferro. Il Nano ed il Macaco non saltano una partita nemmeno se gli sparano la mattina e giocano la sera.



si ci supereranno ma vediamo di non farlo succedere proprio nella giornata che giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica perchè sarebbe abbastanza triste..


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Vidal è un catorcio.
Brutto quanto scarso.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> si ci supereranno ma vediamo di non farlo succedere proprio nella giornata che giochiamo contro l'ultima in classifica perchè sarebbe abbastanza triste..



Non credo. Sarebbe stato perfetto arrivare al derby con più di 3 punti di vantaggio, ma purtroppo non ci arriveremo. Ci passeranno lì.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Intanto la Fiorentina decimata vicinissima al pareggio due volte, con tanto di traversa, contro la grandissima Inda troppo più forte di tutti. 

Voglio vederli con la Lazio dopo l’intermezzo con la Juve.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Intanto la Fiorentina decimata vicinissima al pareggio due volte, con tanto di traversa, contro la grandissima Inda troppo più forte di tutti.
> 
> Voglio vederli con la Lazio dopo l’intermezzo con la Juve.



Lubamba pettina le bambole.


----------



## Albijol (5 Febbraio 2021)

Inter veramente penosa


----------



## __king george__ (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Intanto la Fiorentina decimata vicinissima al pareggio due volte, con tanto di traversa, contro la grandissima Inda troppo più forte di tutti.
> 
> Voglio vederli con la Lazio dopo l’intermezzo con la Juve.



perdonami ma te è dall'inizio del campionato che dici cosi dell'inter però intanto sono li attaccati (in questo momento pure sopra)


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Non credo. Sarebbe stato perfetto arrivare al derby con più di 3 punti di vantaggio, ma purtroppo non ci arriveremo. Ci passeranno lì.



Per me ci passano nella giornata più inattesa, la prossima. Non vinciamo a Spezia e loro la sculeranno in qualche modo con la Lazietta. Poi ci danno il colpo di grazia al derby.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E' solo questione di tempo prima che ci passino, inutile stare lì a raccontarci storie. Hanno un impegno a settimana e soprattutto sono fatti di ferro. Il Nano ed il Macaco non saltano una partita nemmeno se gli sparano la mattina e giocano la sera.



In questo periodo hanno anche la Coppa Italia prima della Lazio. Vedremo. Non sto certo vedendo una squadra superiore al Milan, di sicuro non superiore al Milan al completo (e da adesso in poi li avremo tutti, tranne Kjaer).


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Da quel che leggo Inter fortissima.


----------



## SanGigio (5 Febbraio 2021)

Madonna Perisic quinto di centrocampo.. che spreco di talento..


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me ci passano nella giornata più inattesa, la prossima. Non vinciamo a Spezia e loro la sculeranno in qualche modo con la Lazietta. Poi ci danno il colpo di grazia al derby.



E poi moriamo tutti, con il double dell’Inter e il triplete della Juve


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perdonami ma te è dall'inizio del campionato che dici cosi dell'inter però intanto sono li attaccati (in questo momento pure sopra)



Sono sotto.


----------



## Albijol (5 Febbraio 2021)

4 palle gol nitide della Fiore, mannaggia a loro


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Inter non bella ma cinica e fortunata. Barella e lukaku sono mezza squadrs


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2021)

La Fiorentina comunque segna al 100%. Partita finita per nulla.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Inter non bella ma cinica e fortunata. Barella e lukaku sono mezza squadrs



È mai stata bella?
Sono più brutti della morte. 
Il toro di mazzarri giocava meglio. 

Non hanno stile, come tutte le squadre di conte che infatti in Europa fanno pena.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> La Fiorentina comunque segna al 100%. Partita finita per nulla.



Fanno pena in mezzo al campo. 
Con tre cambi la viola potrebbe migliorare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perdonami ma te è dall'inizio del campionato che dici cosi dell'inter però intanto sono li attaccati (in questo momento pure sopra)



Io avevo detto anche con Parma e Udinese che sarebbe stata durissima, ma tutti qui (abboccando ai giornalai, gli stessi per i quali pure la ridicola Inter di Spalletti era l’antiJuve mentre questo Milan sarebbe lì per caso) dicevano che li avrebbe asfaltati.

Sono attaccati? Ci mancherebbe altro, sono al gran completo da inizio campionato, noi decimati (media di 4/5 titolari assenti OGNI partita) dal post Napoli-Milan.

Ora abbiamo recuperato tutti e vedremo cosa faremo e faranno. Se noi fossimo stati al gran completo per tutto il campionato e loro decimati e gli fossimo dietro io mi vergognerei, onestamente, ma qui pare che sia un successo o una prova di forza per loro.

Non mi faccio suggestionare dalla stampa per la quale anche l’Inda del 2018/2019 (n volte inferiore a questo Milan) avrebbe dovuto contendere lo scudo alla Giuve di Allegri, la stessa stampa che per noi quando c’era il cinese era un continuo di servizi catastrofici mentre questi che sono messi molto peggio li tratta con i guanti.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Uno se non due tra Amrabat, Jack e borja devono uscire .
Barella sin dal primo minuto ha fatto tagli e inserimenti che nessuno legge e assorbe. 
A un certo punto prandelli gli ha messo in marcatura la seconda punta .
Pessima idea. 
Devono entrare pulgar e kouame.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lubamba pettina le bambole.



Con gli spilli, le pettina...


----------



## rossonerosud (5 Febbraio 2021)

che giocatore barella, farei carte false per averlo al milan


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> In questo periodo hanno anche la Coppa Italia prima della Lazio. Vedremo. Non sto certo vedendo una squadra superiore al Milan, di sicuro non superiore al Milan al completo (e da adesso in poi li avremo tutti, tranne Kjaer).



Tutto vero, ma diciamo le stesse cose da un po' di tempo. Fanno schifo, gli altri attaccano, prendono pali, traverse, sciupano di tutto di più, poi alla fine loro fanno un tiro in porta e segnano. E vincono.


----------



## bmb (5 Febbraio 2021)

Aspettatevi il giallo di Barella per averlo bello fresco nel derby. Giallo ovviamente inesistente.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Per me ci passano nella giornata più inattesa, la prossima. Non vinciamo a Spezia e loro la sculeranno in qualche modo con la Lazietta. Poi ci danno il colpo di grazia al derby.



No, secondo le prossime due le vinciamo entrambe. Quello di cui mi sento sicuro è che appena ci passano non li prendiamo più, poco ma sicuro.


----------



## bmb (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Con gli spilli, le pettina...



Ti segnalo alla questura, razzistah.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Tutto vero, ma diciamo le stesse cose da un po' di tempo. Fanno schifo, gli altri attaccano, prendono pali, traverse, sciupano di tutto di più, poi alla fine loro fanno un tiro in porta e segnano. E vincono.



Ad Udine con una squadra chiusa non hanno vinto. E ci hanno impiegato 96 minuti per battere (con Hakimi, Lukaku, Barella ed Eriksen) un Milan in 10 per l’ultima mezz’ora e senza Ismael e Chala.

Vedremo nelle prossime ora che siamo al completo, vedremo cosa faranno con la Lazio e soprattutto nel derby.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

bmb ha scritto:


> Ti segnalo alla questura, razzistah.



Basta che tu non lo dica alla mamma di Lubamba, altrimenti “ Intant che la vola, 'sta dona balenga L'ha fà una stregoneria tremenda” cit.


----------



## willcoyote85 (5 Febbraio 2021)

rossonerosud ha scritto:


> che giocatore barella, farei carte false per averlo al milan



è talmente uno schifoso che col fallimento dell inter andrà dai ladri ad honorem


----------



## Freddy Manson (5 Febbraio 2021)

Questi, nonostante rischino di non arrivare a fine mese (i giocatori dell'inda intendo), le vincono tutte. Infermabili.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

Taaac. Vabbè, posso anche smettere di farmi arrivare le notifiche sul telefono per stasera.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2021)

Quanto culo bisogna avere per incontrare la Fiorentina quando mancano contemporaneamente Milenkovic Castrovilli e Ribery?


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2021)

Niente, gli gira troppo bene in campionato...comincio a pensare che è il loro anno. Che incubo!


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quanto culo bisogna avere per incontrare la Fiorentina quando mancano contemporaneamente Milenkovic Castrovilli e Ribery?



"Eh ma è l'anno del Milan". Come no. Segna perfino PERICIC.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quanto culo bisogna avere per incontrare la Fiorentina quando mancano contemporaneamente Milenkovic Castrovilli e Ribery?



Da inizio anno parlate di culo quando sono semplicemente la squadra migliore. 
I punti persi a inizio anno li ha buttati Conte per turnover per ossessione Champions.


----------



## emamilan99 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Imbarazzanti.. ma ci sono comunque dietro nonostante giocano da mesi con tutti i titolari


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Quanto culo bisogna avere per incontrare la Fiorentina quando mancano contemporaneamente Milenkovic Castrovilli e Ribery?



Se fosse successo a noi ci sarebbe stato uno scandalo sul #culomilan e su ammonizioni chirurgiche del Palazzo per favorirci.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Da inizio anno parlate di culo quando sono semplicemente la squadra migliore.
> I punti persi a inizio anno li ha buttati Conte per turnover per ossessione Champions.



Sono dietro da inizio campionato pur essendo al completo contro un Milan che gioca senza meta squadra da metà Novembre. Questo non è opinabile, e se fossimo noi in quella situazione mi vergognerei abbastanza. Ma vedremo nelle prossime e ad andare a fine campionato, io ripeto che di un Milan al completo sempre dietro ad un’Inda decimata da mesi mi vergognerei, loro invece vengono esaltati.


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Da inizio anno parlate di culo quando sono semplicemente la squadra migliore.
> I punti persi a inizio anno li ha buttati Conte per turnover per ossessione Champions.



Ma se sono questa grande squadra che tu dici perché in Europa fanno figure barbine?
Sono campioni entro il confine pure loro?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Sono dietro da inizio campionato pur essendo al completo contro un Milan che gioca senza meta squadra da metà Novembre. Questo non è opinabile, e se fossimo noi in quella situazione mi vergognerei abbastanza. Ma vedremo nelle prossime e ad andare a fine campionato, io ripeto che di un Milan al completo sempre dietro ad un’Inda decimata da mesi mi vergognerei, loro invece vengono esaltati.



Infatti. 
Due ne hanno buoni e giocano sempre. 
Mah.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

emamilan99 ha scritto:


> Imbarazzanti.. ma ci sono comunque dietro nonostante giocano da mesi con tutti i titolari



Ma questa è una casualità, come è una casualità che da inizio 2020 (non solo da inizio di questo campionato) abbiano fatto meno punti di noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Se fosse successo a noi ci sarebbe stato uno scandalo sul #culomilan e su ammonizioni chirurgiche del Palazzo per favorirci.



Potrebbero vincere anche contro la primavera della Viola, cambierebbe poco. Vincono per il loro strapotere.


----------



## Roten1896 (5 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se sono questa grande squadra che tu dici perché in Europa fanno figure barbine?
> Sono campioni entro il confine pure loro?



Sono andati vicinissimi all'EL, ma per la Champions non sono tagliati.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se sono questa grande squadra che tu dici perché in Europa fanno figure barbine?
> Sono campioni entro il confine pure loro?



Ma che poi la Giuve almeno andava avanti, sti qua sono stati cacciati ai gironi tre anni di fila come una squadretta qualsiasi quando anche il Milan del 2013/2014 (ed era davvero una squadraccia immonda quella, come anche il Milan 2012/2013, non ce n’è uno di quei due Milan che giocherebbe titolare nel Milan di oggi, eppure sia nel 2012/2013 -dove addirittura battevamo 2-0 il Barca dei marziani- che l’anno dopp arrivava agli ottavi.

Ma non c’è da stupirsi, prendono per il culo i gobbi quando in Champions hanno giocato UNA finale negli ultimi 48 anni (il 2009/2010), le stesse finali giocate dalla Samp (1991/1992) nello stesso periodo e la metà di quelle fatte dallo Steaua (1986 e 1989).

In Europa l’Inda vale un Aston Villa, al netto del periodo preistorico (e “pompato” da caffè corretti e rolex agli arbitri, Gyorgi Vadas ne sa qualcosa ) di Herrera.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Sono andati vicinissimi all'EL, ma per la Champions non sono tagliati.



All’EL ci sono andati vicini anche grazie ad un calendario da Intertoto (Ludogoretz -che non ha bisogno di presentazioni-, Getafe -arrivato poi ottavo in Spagna-, il Leverkusen -quinto in Bundes- e il mitico Shaktar). Alla prima squadra semiseria bye Felicia.


----------



## kipstar (5 Febbraio 2021)

Non avevo dubbi che avrebbero vinto facile.....i viola lasciano troppo spazio. Ci vanno a nozze.....mai stato in bilico il risultato....


----------



## kYMERA (5 Febbraio 2021)

scommetto che a questi neanche oggi un infortunio vero?


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' dato a poco il 2, io ho giocato risultato esatto 0-2 a 8.25.



Mi autoquoto ancora... dopo il risultato di Atalanta-Lazio 1-3... preso anche questo....


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2021)

Roten1896 ha scritto:


> Da inizio anno parlate di culo quando sono semplicemente la squadra migliore.
> I punti persi a inizio anno li ha buttati Conte per turnover per ossessione Champions.



Ma che considerazione sarebbe, 
Ammesso e concesso che siano davvero migliori, esclude o giustifica che abbiano culo?? Pensa che nonostante questo stanno ancora dietro


----------



## Raryof (5 Febbraio 2021)

Fiorentina B senza mordente, poca roba.


----------



## Andris (5 Febbraio 2021)

la viola,nonostante le assenze a centrocampo,ha avuto le sue occasioni.
nel calcio se non segni più volte è chiaro che perdi.
eppure è stato un inter non travolgente,come in coppa Italia quando ha pareggiato


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2021)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma che considerazione sarebbe,
> Ammesso e concesso che siano davvero migliori, esclude o giustifica che abbiano culo?? Pensa che nonostante questo stanno ancora dietro


Per non parlare della nostra sfiga tra infortuni e covid


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

Purtroppo la verità è che sti qua finiranno il campionato sempre con la formazione tipo o quasi.
Oggi nessuno ammonito di quelli in diffida con la Lazio.

E' il loro anno, vinceranno almeno 14 delle restanti 17 partite.

Possono perdere solo se hanno infortuni/covid. Stop.

Oggi mi va bene, avevo lo 0-2, ho temuto al loro terzo gol.. fortuna era fuorigioco.

Senza coppe sono stra-stra-stra-favoriti, pur non essendo dei fenomeni (tolti quei due poca roba).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la verità è che sti qua finiranno il campionato sempre con la formazione tipo o quasi.
> Oggi nessuno ammonito di quelli in diffida con la Lazio.
> 
> E' il loro anno, vinceranno almeno 14 delle restanti 17 partite.
> ...




Ora si vedrà quanto valgono davvero: Giuve in Coppa Italia e poi la Lazio, dopodiché il Milan. Se alla fine di quel ciclo saranno in testa al campionato avranno dimostrato la loro superiorità.

Lo vedremo, cosa faranno.


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la verità è che sti qua finiranno il campionato sempre con la formazione tipo o quasi.
> Oggi nessuno ammonito di quelli in diffida con la Lazio.
> 
> E' il loro anno, vinceranno almeno 14 delle restanti 17 partite.
> ...



Meglio senza ammonizioni. Con la Lazio sarà tirata ed uscirà qualche giallo.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Ora si vedrà quanto valgono davvero: Giuve in Coppa Italia e poi dopo tre giorni la Lazio, dopodiché il Milan. Se alla fine di quel ciclo saranno in testa al campionato avranno dimostrato la loro superiorità.
> 
> Lo vedremo, cosa faranno.



Io non credo siano fenomeni eh!
Credo solo che ora, senza infrasettimanale, non ce ne sarà più per nessuno, purtroppo.
Finora non hanno avuto infortuni lunghi e squalifiche, assurdo.
Solo piccoli incidentini, ma minimi.. come Kolarov titolare nel derby (ma in quel periodo giocava).

Oggi la Fiorentina si è presentata senza Ribery, perso per un fastidio nonostante una settimana intera per allenarsi, assurdo.

Con la Juve gliene frega il giusto, anzi se escono sono contenti.
Con Lazio e Milan si giocano molto, ma entrambe le avversarie avranno testa o gambe anche all'Europa.
E' una situazione strana, mannaggia che non sono passati in Champions ste capre.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> Io non credo siano fenomeni eh!
> Credo solo che ora, senza infrasettimanale, non ce ne sarà più per nessuno, purtroppo.
> Finora non hanno avuto infortuni lunghi e squalifiche, assurdo.
> Solo piccoli incidentini, ma minimi.. come Kolarov titolare nel derby (ma in quel periodo giocava).
> ...



Non avere l’Europa non è certo un vantaggio superiore all’avere la squadra che sta davanti costretta a schierare 4 o 5 riserve ogni partita per due mesi (da fine Novembre si è visto metà Milan tipo e metà Milan riserve). Vedremo che faranno, da qui al derby (per noi anche la Roma, sarebbe importante per noi fare almeno 4 punti tra Inda e Riomma) si giocheranno tutto. Se ci supereranno ora che siamo al completo ci sarà poco da dire, avranno meritato, in quel caso.

Sarà un derby importante quanto quello di inizio Aprile 2011.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (5 Febbraio 2021)

L unico dispiacere che ho è che nè viola nè toro retrocederanno.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Non avere l’Europa non è certo un vantaggio superiore all’avere la squadra che sta davanti costretta a schierare 4 o 5 riserve ogni partita per due mesi. Vedremo che faranno, da qui al derby (per noi anche la Roma, sarebbe importante per noi fare almeno 4 punti tra Inda e Riomma) si giocheranno tutto. Se ci supereranno ora che siamo al completo ci sarà poco da dire, avranno meritato, in quel caso.
> 
> Sarà un derby importante quanto quello di inizio Aprile 2011.



E' incredibile quello che è successo al Milan quest'anno, al netto di quello che pensano i tifosi avversari.
Avremmo meritato più punti (3-4) ed un vantaggio superiore sull'Inter, visto che loro hanno giocato contro il Verona, il Genoa e la Fiorentina in versione B, ad esempio, e praticamente hanno giocato sempre al completo. Pazzesco.

Eh sì, sarà importantissimo il derby, ma non siamo una squadra con una grande tenuta mentale. Troppo giovani. Non mi aspetto molto, all'andata ero fiducioso (il Milan non lo gioco mai per scaramanzia, ma non partivo sconfitto).

Cmq stiamo facendo benissimo, per cui avanti ragazzi.. forza milan e inter melma (la giocherò sempre vincente fino alla fine, così li gufo e guadagno qualcosa)!


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' incredibile quello che è successo al Milan quest'anno, al netto di quello che pensano i tifosi avversari.
> Avremmo meritato più punti (3-4) ed un vantaggio superiore sull'Inter, visto che loro hanno giocato contro il Verona, il Genoa e la Fiorentina in versione B, ad esempio e praticamente sempre al completo.
> Eppure sono lì. Mah..
> 
> ...



"Eppure" sono lì... dovrebbero vergognarsi alla morte se non fossero lì essendo stati sempre al completo e noi decimati! 

Io mi vergognerei ad essere dietro all’Inda se loro fossero stati decimati per mesi e mesi e noi al completo, e nonostante ciò sempre dietro ad un avversario indebolito.

Forza Milan e Inda Mer.da sempre!

P.s: hanno avuto già due occasioni per superarci, con la Samp e ad Udine. E hanno fatto 1 punto in quelle due partite. Non è che siano una squadra con chissà quale tenuta e forza mentale pure loro (e del resto non è che abbiano giocatori con chissà quale palmares e attitudine alla vittoria).


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2021)

È dura ammetterlo ma stasera hanno portato a casa una vittoria pesantissima. Purtroppo le due sconfitte che abbiamo subito a gennaio si fanno sentire, e per ora ci sono davanti. Se ripenso a come vinsero la partita col Napoli...lì mi vennero i primo dubbi su quello che poteva essere la loro stagione. I 6 punti persi invece dai nostri in casa contro Roma, Parma e Verona gridano ancora vendetta. Comincio a pensare che sarà molto difficile restargli davanti ancora a lungo. Troppi segnali, senza contare che non do ancora per spacciata la giuve, continuo anzi a pensare che sia la favorita assoluta. Se si riavvicinano alla fine la spunteranno di nuovo loro in un modo o nell'altro. A buon intenditor poche parole


----------



## Franz64 (5 Febbraio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> È dura ammetterlo ma stasera hanno portato a casa una vittoria pesantissima. Purtroppo le due sconfitte che abbiamo subito a gennaio si fanno sentire, e per ora ci sono davanti. Se ripenso a come vinsero la partita col Napoli...lì mi vennero i primo dubbi su quello che poteva essere la loro stagione. I 6 punti persi invece dai nostri in casa contro Roma, Parma e Verona gridano ancora vendetta. Comincio a pensare che sarà molto difficile restargli davanti ancora a lungo. Troppi segnali, senza contare che non do ancora per spacciata la giuve, continuo anzi a pensare che sia la favorita assoluta. Se si riavvicinano alla fine la spunteranno di nuovo loro in un modo o nell'altro. A buon intenditor poche parole



Ma pesantissima cosa? Boh, non capisco, ma qualcuno sperava che perdessero punti contro una viola imbarazzante al completo e stasera senza i loro 3 migliori giocatori ? Vittoria scontata e per nulla pesante. Tra l'altro ho visto a tratti un inda lenta e prevedibile


----------



## vannu994 (5 Febbraio 2021)

JoKeR ha scritto:


> E' dato a poco il 2, io ho giocato risultato esatto 0-2 a 8.25.



Hai Sbancato ahahaha


----------



## R41D3N (5 Febbraio 2021)

Franz64 ha scritto:


> Ma pesantissima cosa? Boh, non capisco, ma qualcuno sperava che perdessero punti contro una viola imbarazzante al completo e stasera senza i loro 3 migliori giocatori ? Vittoria scontata e per nulla pesante. Tra l'altro ho visto a tratti un inda lenta e prevedibile



Firenze non è mai una trasferta facile. Pesante proprio in quel senso. Per altri, noi per primi, sarà difficile affrontarla nelle stesse condizioni ed altrettanto non semplice sarà portargli via i tre punti. Stasera non era affatto scontato che vincessero e loro, seppur avvantaggiati dai citati fattori, ci sono riusciti.


----------



## JoKeR (5 Febbraio 2021)

vannu994 ha scritto:


> Hai Sbancato ahahaha



Un risultato esatto a settimana me lo gioco... domenica scorsa 1-3 Atalanta-Lazio a 23!

Periodo fortunato


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (5 Febbraio 2021)

R41D3N ha scritto:


> Firenze non è mai una trasferta facile. Pesante proprio in quel senso. Per altri, noi per primi, sarà difficile affrontarla nelle stesse condizioni ed altrettanto non semplice sarà portargli via i tre punti. Stasera non era affatto scontato che vincessero e loro, seppur avvantaggiati dai citati fattori, ci sono riusciti.



Si ma non gli girerà sempre bene, anche perché ci sono dei dati interessanti: Inter 2015/2016 39 punti all’andata, 28 al ritorno, Inter 2016/2017 33 punti all’andata, 29 al ritorno, Inter 2017/2018 41 punti all’andata, 31 al ritorno, Inter 2018/2019 39 punti all’andata, 30 al ritorno, Inter 2019/2020 46 punti all’andata e 36 al ritorno.


Ma pure tornando all’Inda post-Calciopoli: Inter 2007/2008 49 punti all’andata, 36 al ritorno, Inter 2008/2009 43 punti all’andata, 41 al ritorno. Inter 2009/2010 45 punti all’andata, 37 al ritorno. Aldilà del trend degli ultimi anni, anche quando vincevano sono S E M P R E calati nel girone di ritorno (tranne il 2006/2007 in cui avevano letteralmente zero avversari, infatti arrivarono vicini ai 100 punti)

C’è un problema, però. Se faranno meno di 41 punti nel girone di ritorno (visto che quest’anno ne hanno fatti 41 all’andata) addio scudetto (e probabilmente sarebbe addio scudetto anche chiudessero ad 82 punti, che a noi basterebbe tenere una media sui due punti per fare, dovrebbero fare un girone di ritorno superiore a quello d’andata).

E visti i dati pregressi, che facciano un girone di ritorno inferiore a quello d’andata è altamente probabile ( il trend degli ultimi cinque anni ma pure del post-Calciopoli, quando erano molto più forti di adesso, neanche paragonabili, parla chiaro, e quest’anno hanno pure la crisi societaria e sono ad un passo da un possibile fallimento e un inevitabile ridimensionamento).

Al contrario noi negli ultimi anni diamo il meglio di noi stessi al ritorno (e quest’anno ci sarebbero pure le premesse, visto che abbiamo giocato da Napoli-Milan in poi con una media di 5 riserve in campo a partita, cosa che non dovrebbe in teoria succedere, al ritorno).


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Si ma non gli girerà sempre bene, anche perché ci sono dei dati interessanti: Inter 2015/2016 39 punti all’andata, 28 al ritorno, Inter 2016/2017 33 punti all’andata, 29 al ritorno, Inter 2017/2018 41 punti all’andata, 31 al ritorno, Inter 2018/2019 39 punti all’andata, 30 al ritorno, Inter 2019/2020 46 punti all’andata e 36 al ritorno.
> 
> 
> Ma pure tornando all’Inda post-Calciopoli: Inter 2007/2008 49 punti all’andata, 36 al ritorno, Inter 2008/2009 43 punti all’andata, 41 al ritorno. Inter 2009/2010 45 punti all’andata, 37 al ritorno. Aldilà del trend degli ultimi anni, anche quando vincevano sono S E M P R E calati nel girone di ritorno (tranne il 2006/2007 in cui avevano letteralmente zero avversari, infatti arrivarono vicini ai 100 punti)
> ...



adoro quando tiri fuori le statistiche,ma io ormai non ci credo piu di tanto..il problema siamo noi,non loro. la partita col bologna non mi è piaciuta per niente,malgrado molti si siano fatti le pippe...una vittoria veramente sofferta,col cuore in gola fino all'ultimo,un ibra sconvolto da faccende extracampo e poco lucido,un theo che non è piu lui,e altri giocatori con la lingua fuori...siamo sfiancati e questo purtroppo lo paghi,l'inter mai un infortunio,mai un positivo di covid,hanno un lukaku che ha piu presenze di Handanovic (XD),vincono passeggiando e mai provati fisicamente...


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2021)

mamma mia però siam sempre a parlare di sfiga, infortuni, pali, da veri perdenti.
come se la ferrari si lamentasse della sfiga perchè spacca il motore tutte le gare.
se noi giochiamo con dei rottami o abbiamo preparatori scarsi è colpa nostra.
l'unica fortuna che hanno avuto è stata quella di uscire dalla coppa subito. tanto non avevano possibilità di vincere e risparmiano energie.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> adoro quando tiri fuori le statistiche,ma io ormai non ci credo piu di tanto..il problema siamo noi,non loro. la partita col bologna non mi è piaciuta per niente,malgrado molti si siano fatti le pippe...una vittoria veramente sofferta,col cuore in gola fino all'ultimo,un ibra sconvolto da faccende extracampo e poco lucido,un theo che non è piu lui,e altri giocatori con la lingua fuori...siamo sfiancati e questo purtroppo lo paghi,l'inter mai un infortunio,mai un positivo di covid,hanno un lukaku che ha piu presenze di Handanovic (XD),vincono passeggiando e mai provati fisicamente...



Lukaku l’ho visto parecchio spompato, ultimamente. Aldilà di questo, era tanto tempo che giocavamo ogni tre giorni, avevamo bisogno tremendo di rifiatare, e di questi 8 giorni di riposo ne avevamo bisogno come dell’aria che respiriamo.

Domenica giocheremo con tutti i titolari Kjaer a parte, se non avremo gli infortuni che ci falcidiano nel girone di ritorno ne vedremo delle belle.



willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> mamma mia però siam sempre a parlare di sfiga, infortuni, pali, da veri perdenti.
> come se la ferrari si lamentasse della sfiga perchè spacca il motore tutte le gare.
> se noi giochiamo con dei rottami o abbiamo preparatori scarsi è colpa nostra.
> l'unica fortuna che hanno avuto è stata quella di uscire dalla coppa subito. tanto non avevano possibilità di vincere e risparmiano energie.



Lasciamo stare fortuna e sfortuna, il discorso è che è lecito dubitare della forza di una squadra che, sempre al completo, da inizio campionato sta dietro ad una squadra che da fine Novembre va in giro enormemente depotenziata perché costretta a schierare dalle 4 alle 6 riserve OGNI partita.

Sono SICURO al 3000% che se noi fossimo dietro l’Inda con noi sempre al completo e loro decimati da due mesi e mezzo tutti sul forum direbbero “menghia che squadraccia che siamo”.

Non parliamo di fortuna o sfortuna.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lukaku l’ho visto parecchio spompato, ultimamente. Aldilà di questo, era tanto tempo che giocavamo ogni tre giorni, avevamo bisogno tremendo di rifiatare, e di questi 8 giorni di riposo ne avevamo bisogno come dell’aria che respiriamo.
> 
> Domenica giocheremo con tutti i titolari Kjaer a parte, se non avremo gli infortuni che ci falcidiano nel girone di ritorno ne vedremo delle belle.



spero che sarà cosi,ma bisogna recuperare condizione fisica subitissimo,se no siamo fregati


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> adoro quando tiri fuori le statistiche,ma io ormai non ci credo piu di tanto..il problema siamo noi,non loro. la partita col bologna non mi è piaciuta per niente,malgrado molti si siano fatti le pippe...una vittoria veramente sofferta,col cuore in gola fino all'ultimo,un ibra sconvolto da faccende extracampo e poco lucido,un theo che non è piu lui,e altri giocatori con la lingua fuori...siamo sfiancati e questo purtroppo lo paghi,l'inter mai un infortunio,mai un positivo di covid,hanno un lukaku che ha piu presenze di Handanovic (XD),vincono passeggiando e mai provati fisicamente...



sono 2 mesi che vinciamo male, ed è normale perchè avevamo 3-4 titolari fuori. abbiamo avut anche culo in certe partite pure noi, mica solo gli altri. adesso bisogna cambiare marcia e blindare il 4o posto. poi quel che arriva di più è tutto di guadagnato.
l'inter in teoria ha avuto tutta la squadra positiva lo scorso anno, magari è anche il motivo del loro calo... per me son già tutti immuni, o essendo maiali forse non lo prendono.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> spero che sarà cosi,ma bisogna recuperare condizione fisica subitissimo,se no siamo fregati



Ovvio. In genere quando una squadra è messa come a Bologna ha bisogno di riposare, otto giorni dovrebbero bastare.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (6 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 2 mesi che vinciamo male, ed è normale perchè avevamo 3-4 titolari fuori. abbiamo avut anche culo in certe partite pure noi, mica solo gli altri. adesso bisogna cambiare marcia e blindare il 4o posto. poi quel che arriva di più è tutto di guadagnato.
> l'inter in teoria ha avuto tutta la squadra positiva lo scorso anno, magari è anche il motivo del loro calo... per me son già tutti immuni, o essendo maiali forse non lo prendono.



Hanno avuto più che altro le riserve, positive. Per il resto i più forti che hanno in squadra hanno (letteralmente, perché Pioli ha saltato una partita per espulsione e due per Covid) più presenze del nostro Mister.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Lukaku l’ho visto parecchio spompato, ultimamente. Aldilà di questo, era tanto tempo che giocavamo ogni tre giorni, avevamo bisogno tremendo di rifiatare, e di questi 8 giorni di riposo ne avevamo bisogno come dell’aria che respiriamo.
> 
> Domenica giocheremo con tutti i titolari Kjaer a parte, se non avremo gli infortuni che ci falcidiano nel girone di ritorno ne vedremo delle belle.
> 
> ...



loro sono una squadra forte ma niente di eccezionale. di certo fino ad ora non sono stati sfortunati. potersi concentrare solo sul campionato sarà un grosso vantaggio ma hanno anche magagne societarie mica piccole.
noi al completo nella gara secca siam più forti. se arriviamo davanti al derby loro vorranno vincerlo e noi li possiamo purgare.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2021)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Hanno avuto più che altro le riserve, positive. Per il resto i più forti che hanno in squadra hanno (letteralmente, perché Pioli ha saltato una partita per espulsione e due per Covid) più presenze del nostro Mister.



lo scorso anno, dicembre 2019 gennaio 2020, avevano tutti la febbre si dice.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (6 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> sono 2 mesi che vinciamo male, ed è normale perchè avevamo 3-4 titolari fuori. abbiamo avut anche culo in certe partite pure noi, mica solo gli altri. adesso bisogna cambiare marcia e blindare il 4o posto. poi quel che arriva di più è tutto di guadagnato.
> l'inter in teoria ha avuto tutta la squadra positiva lo scorso anno, magari è anche il motivo del loro calo... per me son già tutti immuni, o essendo maiali forse non lo prendono.



io non punto al quarto posto,è una roba da perdenti tipo roma e lazio,noi siamo il Milan. a maggior ragione dopo un 2020 spettacolare (nel senso calcistico)


----------



## Darren Marshall (6 Febbraio 2021)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> per me son già tutti immuni, o essendo maiali forse non lo prendono.



Sto male ahahahah


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2021)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> io non punto al quarto posto,è una roba da perdenti tipo roma e lazio,noi siamo il Milan. a maggior ragione dopo un 2020 spettacolare (nel senso calcistico)



be eravamo il milan anche quando arrivavamo 7i. 
non so ma certi discorsi non li capisco. non è che il nostro nome ci da vantaggi, anzi. 
e neanche puntare un posto o quell'altro. l'obiettivo è vincerle tutte. poi dove arrivi arrivi. per me una stagione da CL adesso è una stagione dove centri l'obiettivo.


----------



## King of the North (6 Febbraio 2021)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> perdonami ma te è dall'inizio del campionato che dici cosi dell'inter però intanto sono li attaccati (in questo momento pure sopra)



È dall’inizio del campionato che si dice anche che gli indaisti tra poco ci passano....
vediamo dopo Milan Crotone la classifica alla ventunesima giornata


----------



## diavoloINme (6 Febbraio 2021)

Devo riconoscere che l'inter ha vinto su un campo non facile ma contro una rivale facile.
Speravo in cuor mio che la fiorentina potesse creare problemi all'inter ma appena ho visto la formazione mi sono arreso : mandare in campo, tutti assieme e tutti in mezzo al campo borja valero, amrabat e bonavetura è da pazzi.
La loro fase senza palla è molto carente e infatti barella ha giocato indisturbato.

E dire che il secondo tempo l'inter mi è sembrata poco brillante ma questa fiorentina è davvero poca roba, forse complici le assenze.


----------

